# HEY ALL YOU DRAGONSONAS



## gothboy420 (Apr 29, 2017)

Hey all you fantasy and dragon sonas, show me your characters! I'd love a lovely thread of fantasy characters and such!


----------



## MoonDance (Apr 29, 2017)

If you ask, so shall you recieve lol

This is my Queen Sidra


----------



## gothboy420 (Apr 29, 2017)

MoonDance said:


> If you ask, so shall you recieve lol
> 
> This is my Queen Sidra


She's beautiful! What was your inspiration? Also I love her little slime buddy! Does she have any special powers?


----------



## MoonDance (Apr 29, 2017)

gothboy420 said:


> She's beautiful! What was your inspiration? Also I love her little slime buddy! Does she have any special powers?


Ahhhh thank you I really appreciate that!
Well honestly it's been years(around 6) since I made her design, hehe I'm so old, so I don't quite remember what my full inspiration was!
I think it had to do with her element air(hence the feathers and I imagine wind as a blue color idk why) also where she lives which is a mountain city.
As for powers she is connected to air as an element so she can manipulate that, the orb in her hand actually enhances her powers as well. It was the creation stone that was originally owned by the god Dymien, and it has been passed down the royal family for generations!
Oh mai I need to stop talking!
I would love to see your oc if you have one!!


----------



## gothboy420 (Apr 29, 2017)

MoonDance said:


> Ahhhh thank you I really appreciate that!
> Well honestly it's been years(around 6) since I made her design, hehe I'm so old, so I don't quite remember what my full inspiration was!
> I think it had to do with her element air(hence the feathers and I imagine wind as a blue color idk why) also where she lives which is a mountain city.
> As for powers she is connected to air as an element so she can manipulate that, the orb in her hand actually enhances her powers as well. It was the creation stone that was originally owned by the god Dymien, and it has been passed down the royal family for generations!
> ...


Aww that's so awesome I hope to create my own sona very soon! I haven't decided on a creature so I'm lacking a base design but I have plenty of characteristics and ideas.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 29, 2017)

I could pass as a dragon if I tried hard enough.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 29, 2017)

Eh...


Spoiler


----------



## Universe (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## linkmaster647 (Oct 4, 2018)

erm mine has only nsfw does it bother?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 5, 2018)

I'm going to have to get back to you on showing my dragon 'sona.  Still working on the face in an effort to make his spike beard/mustache presentable.

Maybe by the end of the month I'll have something presentable.


----------



## Denji (Oct 5, 2018)

I've got a guy 


Spoiler


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Oct 5, 2018)

Oooh i might as well add on to this one sec:


----------



## Jojer (Oct 15, 2018)

This is Dracotic. He used to be black and purple and he was even more spiky at one point but I think he's just right.

www.furaffinity.net: Dracotic Reference 2018 by Dracotic


----------

